# .:} Marble HM male + steel blue HM female {:.



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

*Just placed this pair to spawn, the male is full HM/HM line but female i'm not sure. Perhaps HMPK / HM lineage .

*


----------



## pinkiepastel (Jul 24, 2015)

Beautiful pair! I can't wait to see the spawn!


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

thank you  will keep you posted!


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

posting the pics a lil larger


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

And they spawned ))))

hopefully i get wigglers soon  shes a lil battered but she'll be fine i placed her into recovery


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

*And they started hatching this morning :^)









 *


----------



## AzureMyst (Apr 26, 2016)

Congratulations on their hatching


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

AzureMyst said:


> Congratulations on their hatching


*
Thanks alot !:smile2: will keep posting as they develop.*


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

*Alot of wigglers 


















*


----------



## pinkiepastel (Jul 24, 2015)

Congrats! Do you know if you are going to sell any of the fry if they survive?


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

* I will have so many so yes I may have to sell some, here are some more pictures  *


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

babies some how got ich....weather has been somewhat unstable here...hot n cool.....rain and sun....treated them yesterday will do water channge in the morning. I lost a few....


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

*Babies recovered and are doing well, will post more pictures soon !*


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Waiting to see the healthy little ones.


----------

